# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Construcción presa de Aldeadávila (documental)

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
No sé si conocereis este documental producido en la década de los 50 por la empresa Iberduero (hoy Iberdrola) relativa a la construcción de la presa hidroeléctrica de Aldeadávila (Salamanca).
Es un documental digno de ver, que consta de 5 partes de 10 minutos cada una que podreis ir enlazando conforme acabe cada una de ellas en el menú de youtube.
Es impresionante ver las técnicas constructivas de hace cincuenta años en una obra tan espectácular como esta presa.
Espero os guste.
Un saludo
Antonio 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZPaLjkJlDo

----------


## juanlo

Gracias por el link, Antonio, en cuanto tenga un rato le hecho un vistazo, seguro que está interesante.

----------


## jlois

Saludos, Antonio, este embalse es una de las obras maestras de la ingeniería española , yo era muy pequeñajo cuando pasé por esa presa, en mi recuerdo solo es una sombra con luces en una noche superoscura, pero mientras el vehículo de mi padre se enfrentaba a las diversas curvas que ascendían por una de las laderas creo que yo no me despegué en ningun momento de la ventanilla observando aquellas luces e imaginándolo en su totalidad. Creo que estamos en un mundo demasiado complicado y al tiempo imposible de enfrentarse a retos de construcción como este de Aldeavila, y más aun con la maquinaria que allí se usó. Mi padre había trabajado en uno  de los estribos con aquellas retroexcavadoras de cables en las cuales los movimientos eran lentos y donde siempre existía un ayudante dentro de la máquina vigilando los motores de cada cablestante...Aldeavila, Sabucelle, Almendra, Cedillo...esa zona es un verdadero crisol de presas a cada cual más impactante. Por cierto, visita este enlace porfavor http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/public/de...registro=13835 y abre el archivo en pdf.
Saludos muy cordiales desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Saludos, Antonio, este embalse es una de las obras maestras de la ingeniería española , yo era muy pequeñajo cuando pasé por esa presa, en mi recuerdo solo es una sombra con luces en una noche superoscura, pero mientras el vehículo de mi padre se enfrentaba a las diversas curvas que ascendían por una de las laderas creo que yo no me despegué en ningun momento de la ventanilla observando aquellas luces e imaginándolo en su totalidad. Creo que estamos en un mundo demasiado complicado y al tiempo imposible de enfrentarse a retos de construcción como este de Aldeavila, y más aun con la maquinaria que allí se usó. Mi padre había trabajado en uno  de los estribos con aquellas retroexcavadoras de cables en las cuales los movimientos eran lentos y donde siempre existía un ayudante dentro de la máquina vigilando los motores de cada cablestante...Aldeavila, Sabucelle, Almendra, Cedillo...esa zona es un verdadero crisol de presas a cada cual más impactante. Por cierto, visita este enlace porfavor http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/public/de...registro=13835 y abre el archivo en pdf.
> Saludos muy cordiales desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Hola José Luis.
Interesantísimo el artículo de la ROP, lo guardaré y lo leeré con calma.
Una de las facetas que más me interesan en el mundo de las obras públicas es la de los procesos y procedimientos con los que se desarrollan las mismas, especialmente en momentos en los que dichos procedimientos no alcanzaban los niveles tecnológicos que poseemos en la actualidad. Por eso este documental de Aldeadávila me atrajo desde el primer momento en que lo localicé. Por desgracia no encuentro muchos documentos de este tipo, en los años en los que se desarrollaron la mayor parte de las obras hidraúlicas en España no se prodigaba mucho el reportaje y la documentación gráfica, fuera de los precarios NO-DO,s y poquito más. 

Un saludo desde el últimamente lluvioso sureste español :Smile: 
Antonio

----------


## jlois

Ciertamente, Antonio, es un lujazo contar con documentos de esa calidad que por poco que supongan son la historia viva de un tiempo en el que estas obras no contaban con los adelantos de hoy en día pero sí con miles de personas que gracias a todos esos documentos y gracias a esas construcciones en pie siguen vivas. Y debo disculparme por haber puesto Sabucelle en vez del Saucelle real...je je je.

Por cierto...el embalse de Belesar está "aguantando" en su cota 325, a ocho metros de su máximo, a pesar de las lluvias y de la nieve caidas estos días. ¿Nos quedaremos otro año más sin el magnífico espectáculo de apertura de su aliviadero?...Estaremos vigilantes je je je.

Saludos.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Xuquer

Que gozada el video de la construccion de Aldeadávila, la voz de Matias Prats, música de época  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   me ha encantado.

----------

